# Freeware Tool - ScanDefrag



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

I would like to share this versatile and small freeware download:

http://www.blueorbsoft.com/scandefrag/

It's a very good way to avoid those hang ups "Driver's Contents Changed". It does the Disc Cleanup, the ScanDisk and the Disk Defragementation in one "seamless" operation. Installation is simple.

For an image of the GUI please see next post.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

The attachment:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

What is the total time it took you to perform the Disc Cleanup, ScanDisk, and Disk Defragementation?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Joe,

This morning after Spider told me I was 'all clear' and because I had used Delindex and the defrag took longer (normal with Delindex as far as I can yet determine), total time 9mins.

I have had it 4 mins in the past three days.

I will give it a few more days. Koldbear, one of it's creators was a 'mentor' of mine on Newsgroups for two years.

The tool is one of the best, as far as what it does goes, in my view. I was 'in' on the beginning of it and used it throughout it's development. *For use with Windows 98, 98SE and ME*

How about your times, Joe.:up:

6mins.
2mins. 
2mins.
1.5mins.


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

Its no good for me,I use W2000.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, starman2002.

That is too bad cos it's a great tool. I will mention what it won't work on in my previous post. Thanks.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I am too fond of saying/ hearing Gooey aka GUI. I have in consequence misled you good folks.

This is the true GUI of ScanDefrag.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Looks good :up:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Mornin. Joe, I've been playing with alternate browsers this am.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Ben:

Good to hear you are trying different browsers. You will learn that IE is not the best and there are several other browsers that will out perform IE. I use Mozilla Firebird as a 2nd browser and love it. It's so much faster that IE.

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Extracted from Microsoft Newsgroups:

* "Subject: Koldbear 
From: "Noel Paton" <[email protected]> Sent: 2/23/2004 2:11:26 PM

Regulars in these groups will know Koldbear (Robert McGregor) -
Unfortunately he passed away from cancer early today."

***

"I would like to extend my sincere sympathy to the friends and family of Mr.McGregor, aka Koldbear. His contributions to this and other NG's will, indeed, be missed.

Heirloom, old and sorrowed"

***

May he rest in peace and without pain in a place much better than this world.

Marty"

***

"Amen

Mike Maltby MS-MVP"

***

"Koldbear was one of the first knowledgeable people that I llearned from in these newsgroups ... and I never got a chance to thank him.

Thank you, Robert. May your soul find peace; may your knowledge live forever.

MowGreen [MVP]"*

***

Koldbear - R.I.P.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Koldbear posted this on those occasions when he thought it warranted:

*"Get the free ScanDefrag. It is the most advanced disk maintenance program there is. It runs Disk Cleanup, ScanDisk, and Disk Defragmenter. It's easy to setup and use, and it can deal with problems like "drive's contents have changed: restarting...". Get it and read about all the options it has that you can use.

http://home.earthlink.net/~bblanton2/scandefrag/main.htm

http://www.blueorbsoft.com/scandefrag/index.html "*


----------

